# Water



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2007)

Do restaurants in your area serve water as a matter of course. Or do you have to ask for it! Here water must be served!





I put this in the health forum as I think it is a health issue, but if some of you "forum police" wanna relocate it then Go for it!!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 28, 2007)

Many restaurants around here don't serve water unless asked.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 28, 2007)

I'd say it's 50/50 here.  If served automatically, it's served with a wedge or slice of lemon.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 28, 2007)

Here we always get water on the table.

Just came back from a vacation in the UK, and they always asked if you wanted water.  And then they tried to sell you some. 

Just had to say tap water and they would bring it to you, gratis, grudgingly.

Of course, for lunch or dinner we usually ordered some wine and did not need their water.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 28, 2007)

That water on the table is a matter of priority to me.  My tip "if I leave thirsty" no tip!   Water on the table is a matter of hospitality.


----------



## Constance (Apr 28, 2007)

Around here, you have to ask for it. In fact, it's been years since I've been served a glass of water as a matter of course, here or anywhere else.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 28, 2007)

Very rarely is water not served.


----------



## redkitty (Apr 28, 2007)

I always buy the bottled water at restaurants here, the tap water is awful!


----------



## licia (Apr 28, 2007)

Some do and some don't. I usually ask for water as soon as they bring the menu. Whatever I have I like to finish up with water.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Apr 28, 2007)

We are always served water here. As a matter of fact a couple of years ago our water was rated #1 in the whole United States. When I am traveling I always get bottled water.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 28, 2007)

_Depends on where we go. We have a few favorties we go to on fridays with friends and again on sunday for our date..These places know us so the minute they seat us, they are right back with large glasses of icy water with lemon. Places we are trying for the first time, we usually have to ak for water._

_kadesma _


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok a little further investigating here revealed...If you order food, water must be served if no beverage is ordered, tea coke etc. However most establishments here bring water as a courtesy as a matter of course. A lot of the time when/as the menu is presented. It seems the health issue is if a patron is eating and chokes and there is no water on the table..the restaurant could face legal issues...So a glass of water is cheap insurance!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 28, 2007)

Interesting.  I'll have to test that the next time I'm out.


----------



## Buck (Apr 28, 2007)

Good grief Katie!  I hope you're not planning on choking the next time we go out!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 28, 2007)

Buck said:
			
		

> Good grief Katie!  I hope you're not planning on choking the next time we go out!



Buck, am I going to have to send you to the naughty corner?


----------



## Buck (Apr 28, 2007)

There's no room in the naughty corner.  YT is hogging it all.


----------



## lulu (Apr 28, 2007)

In UK, its true, water has to be asked for.  I've never been pressured to buy water, if I want tap water I ask for a jug of tap water.  Quite often I want mineral water though.

In Italy its expected you'll have bottled water, the question is always only whether it should be still or sparkling. It is obviously extra on the bill too.  Its ok.  Tap water here has been....variable.  At the last house our tap water was fine, I liked it, here its not so good, I drink bottled.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 28, 2007)

redkitty said:
			
		

> I always buy the bottled water at restaurants here, the tap water is awful!



Bristol water is very hard, making it good for your heart, teeth and bones. I love it, but that's where I grew up and I'm used to it. My gran used to live in Plymouth, where the water is soft. To my palate, it tasted like it had soap in it.

As for serving water, it comes if you order it here in Spain. And if you order it, you pay for it.


----------



## Dove (Apr 29, 2007)

*Katie Have you forgotten about the woodshed???
Buck, You better behave and treat her right.

They always come to the table and ask what we would like to drink. I always ask for water and no other drink.
Marge*


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 29, 2007)

Where I live in Kazakhstan if you don't "specify" the brand of water they will bring you bottled water that costs nearly $8 dollars for a SMALL bottle of approx. 12 oz.  We found that out the hard way when we got the bill one night for a group of 10 and the water cost more than the alcohol.  In Houston, most well-known places are happy to bring you water with lemon or lime if you ask and are diligent in keeping them refilled.   At least that's been my experience so far.


----------



## Flourgirl (Apr 29, 2007)

Here, the "nice" restaurants always bring water without asking and refill throughout the meal. Other places, (diners, family restaurants) it's 50/50, mostly you have to ask.


----------



## Caine (Apr 29, 2007)

The more expensive, not extensive, the menu, the beter your chances of receiving water automatically. In California, most casual dining (a pharse that I believe was coined by Kentucky Fried Chicken) restaurants like Denny's, Marie Callender, Baker's Square, etc, will ASK you when they bring the menus if you would like water. I think this dates back to the great Southern California drought, when restaurants were being chastised by Los Angeles Mayor Tom Bradley for automatically serving water to people who were not drinking it. You have to remember that this was the same guy that came up the idea of putting a brick in your toilet tank and the "flush for two, but not for one" slogan.


----------



## AlexR (Apr 29, 2007)

Water is not served here as a matter of course for 2 reasons.

The first is that people more often than not order mineral water.

The second is that mineral water earns more money for the restaurateur...

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 29, 2007)

Katie, Dove always has room for one more at the wood shed.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 29, 2007)

Here, some do & some don't.  During drought years, most don't unless asked & I don't blame them.  Too many folks order other beverages & don't even touch the water.

My husband always asks for water, but if I'm having something else, I'd just as soon they don't automatically give water to me.  Why waste it?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 29, 2007)

If there is a drought some restaurants dont offer water unless you ask not just to save water in this way but the incredible energy and water it takes to wash the water glasses in a dish washer.
At the ranch where I used to work and still live but HB still works they have a place card telling you that if you dont need your bath towels washed after 1 or 2 uses  hang them back on towel rack if you want them washed throw them on the floor.The idea is to save water and the energy washing something you can use more than once.


----------



## rbmccleary (May 30, 2007)

I almost always have ask. I can't even remember the last time I didn't have to. It used to be always brought out to you.


----------



## Claire (Jun 4, 2007)

Most of the places I've lived serve water as a matter of course if there is no drought, then they have a policy of "ask for it."  No one has ever begrudged me or charged me for it, but having been a waitress once, I know that we threw gallons upon gallons of water away every night.  So when the area dries out, simply ask politely for a glass of tap water (if you word it other ways you may get charged for bottled water, and in some other countries, no matter what, you will get charged for it and get a bottle of water).


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 4, 2007)

One thing the ranch here has been doing for a few years is they have card in the bathroom in the guest rooms to ask if you want your bath towels washed after just one night if so to throw them on the floor if not leave them on the towel rack to use 1 or 2 more times to conserve water and so on .A Holiday Inn outside of Chicago basically asked the same thing about room service they had a card you could cross off what you wanted making the the bed etc.All I really want is the bed made ,the trash out and coffee maker refreshed and maybe 3 or 4 days later fresh towels and fresh sheets. I stayed there about 12 days.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

as a person in the restaurant biz i believe during the summer definitely water is served but only after a beverage order is taken
during the winter, not everyone wants water


----------



## sattie (Jun 5, 2007)

Most of the places in the DFW area serve water as requested.  Don't ask for water, don't get no water!


----------



## Charleysaunt (Jun 5, 2007)

It is sometimes a matter of ecological policy depending on drought conditions. During some drought times (and I fear we are entering another) it is the policy not to automatically give water but will if asked. It isn't just the amount of water consumed (or not) but the dishwashing water and energy.


----------



## xoemily (Jun 25, 2007)

Ironically, I have to ask for water when eating in a high-end classy restaurant.  But if I'm just going to some hole-in-the-wall retaurant, they serve water right away.  Maybe the more expensive ones assume you're going to order wine?


----------

